# Umfrage zum Mountainbiken im Spessart



## Mapl94 (26. Mai 2020)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker,

Wart Ihr schon einmal im Spessart biken? Dann nehmt Euch bitte ein paar Minuten Zeit und nehmt an meiner Umfrage teil.

Ich schreibe derzeit meine Masterarbeit an der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln zum Thema Mountainbiken im Spessart.

Im Spessart ist in den letzten Jahren viel passiert und es gibt bereits einige, sehr gute Angebote für Mountainbiker. Mit meiner Masterarbeit möchte ich die Weiterentwicklung solcher Angebote unterstützen. Im Mittelpunkt steht für mich dabei die Zielgruppe selbst. Deshalb möchte ich mit meiner Umfrage die Mountainbiker (im Spessart) besser kennenlernen und mehr über ihre Verhaltensweisen, Ansprüche und Wünsche herausfinden, um diese bei der Planung neuer Angebote berücksichtigen zu können.

Da ich mich in meiner Arbeit auf den Spessart konzentriere, ist die Bedingung für die Teilnahme an der Umfrage, dass der Spessart als Mountainbike-Destination bekannt ist und schon mindestens eine Mountainbike-Tour im Spessart unternommen wurde."

Über diesen Link kommt Ihr zur Umfrage:
www.mtd.bike/BikenImSpessart




Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (26. Mai 2020)

hauptsache nen thread aufgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. Mai 2020)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> hauptsache nen thread aufgemacht


hast du bessere vorschläge? jeden user persönlich anschreiben?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (26. Mai 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> hast du bessere vorschläge? jeden user persönlich anschreiben?



nicht jeden, nur dich


----------



## sharky (26. Mai 2020)

stimmt, das würde reichen. ich bin ja absolut repräsentativ, da brauchts keine weiteren meldungen


----------



## jojo_ab (27. Mai 2020)

Ich nehme später Teil, unterstütze ich gerne.

Was passiert mit den gewonnenen Informationen? Gehen diese an eine Initiative/Projekt/whatever um daraus tatsächlich etwas umzusetzen? An wen konkret?


----------



## Mapl94 (3. Juni 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!

Zuerst werde ich die Informationen in meiner Masterarbeit auswerten und aufarbeiten. Auf Grundlage der gewonnenenen Ergebnisse werde ich dann konkrete Handlungsempfehlungen für den Spessart für die Weiterntwicklung des Mountainbike-Sports formulieren. Diese werden dann dem Naturpark hessischer Spessart (der im hessischen Spessart für die bisherige Entwicklung des Mountainbike-Sports maßgeblich verantwortlich ist) und der Spessart Tourismus und Marketing GmbH (die ebenfallls an der Weiterentwicklung der Mountainbike-Angebote im Spessart beteiligt ist) zur Verfügung gestellt. In erster Linie betrachte ich in meiner Arbeit den hessischen Spessart. Da es aber bereits erste länderübergreifende Projekte gibt, werde ich auch den bayrischen Spessart berücksichtigen und in meine Handlungsempfehlungen einbeziehen. 
Also um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die Ergebnisse der Umfrage dienen der Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserung des Angebots für Mountainbiker im Spessart und werden in der Planung und Entwicklung neuer Angebote berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2020)

Mapl94 schrieb:


> ...konkrete Handlungsempfehlungen für den Spessart für die Weiterntwicklung des Mountainbike-Sports formulieren. Diese werden dann dem Naturpark hessischer Spessart (der im hessischen Spessart für die bisherige Entwicklung des Mountainbike-Sports maßgeblich verantwortlich ist) und der Spessart Tourismus und Marketing GmbH (die ebenfallls an der Weiterentwicklung der Mountainbike-Angebote im Spessart beteiligt ist) zur Verfügung gestellt.


und die haben ein ernsthaftes interesse daran, das weiterzuentwickeln? und wenn ja, in welcher richtung? siehe mal den thread zur spessart 8. ich wurde für meine kritischen anmerkungen zwar böse angegangen, aber IMHO peilt man da zielsicher an allen zielgruppen vorbei


----------



## Mapl94 (12. Juni 2020)

vor allem, um eben nicht an der Zielgruppe vorbei zu planen, soll die Umfrage dabei helfen herauszufinden, was die Leute, die es betrifft, denken und was sie sich für den Spessart wünschen. 
Die Umfrage ist mittlerweile nicht mehr aktiv, aber ich habe eine gute Rücklaufqoute gehabt und eine erste Sichtung der Ergebnisse zeigt, dass viele Mountainbiker konkrete Vorschläge und Wünsche für die Weiterentwicklung des Mountainbike-Angebots im Spessart haben. Natürlich kann nicht jeder einzelne davon umgesetzt werden, aber man bekommt einen Eindruck davon, in welchen Bereichen ein hoher Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (17. Juni 2020)

machst du die ergebnisse der umfrage noch öffentlich oder laufen die nur in deine master arbeit?


----------



## Mapl94 (25. Juni 2020)

erstmal konzentriere ich mich auf meine Masterarbeit. Und dann werde ich darüber nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

